# Vacation time question/lateral transfer



## Blueline1076 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am considering transferring to another civil service department. I have 12 years on the job now with 4 vacation weeks. If I transfer how will it work with vacation time. Will I loose my 4 weeks and start at 2 again and have to work another 5 years to get my 3rd and 10 for my 4th or can I my vaca time tranfer with me?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It depends on where you are transferring to. Did you negotiate with whoever is in charge there? If not, you may be able to negotiate that down on time, or up on weeks, depending on how flexible they are. Can't tell you about how many weeks you'll get, each bargaining unit is different, check with the union president at the PD where you want to work.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I transferred with 4 years to my new department. In 2003, I advised the new chief that I was told that after 3 years I would get my vacation time as well as my civil service time (layoffs). I was NEVER looking for anything other than that. Many of the bigmouths thought I wanted all my departmental senority back and that was never the case. I basically wanted my vacation time that was insinuated would be given back after my three years. That was DENIED. This was a city grievance, it had nothing to do with civil service. PM me if you want more info. Good luck.


----------

